
Motorola flips for its futuristic foldable phone - ghoo
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/motorola-flips-for-its-futuristic-foldable-phone/
======
RenRav
> _The phone will launch in the U.S. in January starting at $1,500._

No one is going to buy that.

